# carbon express f15



## robschrad34 (Apr 4, 2009)

has anyone had the opportunity to shoot the f15 broadhead by carbon express:darkbeer:


----------



## gstaj33 (Mar 22, 2009)

*wow*

I just saw these and they look mean! Has anyone shot them?


----------



## -chris- (Nov 7, 2005)

I haven't shot them just yet, but I might at the end of the week. My shop got a couple at the ATA show we just haven't taken the time to play around with them. My dealer was told by the rep at the ATA show that they did not whistle at all, which was what I was worried about, but we'll see...


----------



## gstaj33 (Mar 22, 2009)

They look like they could put a nasty exit hole!


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

They look wicked, but will they fly good with that much surface area.


----------



## krazycurt (Jan 2, 2009)

To bad there made in China


----------



## hddm3 (May 3, 2009)

I wont be buying them then.


----------



## bkmilw (Mar 8, 2009)

No Korea, Im pretty sure. but same [email protected]&t. The arrows are korean


----------



## krazycurt (Jan 2, 2009)

bkmilw said:


> No Korea, Im pretty sure. but same [email protected]&t. The arrows are korean


You are correct arrows are made in Korea but broadheads are made in china.


----------



## krazycurt (Jan 2, 2009)

In fact if I remember correctly all of their broadheads are made in China.


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

****?*

China, that's too bad! And to think I was going to try them out.


----------



## 5shot (Jan 27, 2008)

are magnus made in usa?


----------



## krazycurt (Jan 2, 2009)

5shot said:


> are magnus made in usa?


Yes Magnus are made in America


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

And still no answer on how they fly. Heck we sold most of our dang steel to china. Thats why the price of anything metal skyrocketed!


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

That is true. Then people buy it back in the form of inferior products and that's 1/3 of my business, rebuilding or starting over with brand new custom work for those that bought cheap and found out the hard way why it pays to get it built here in the USA to begin with.


----------



## Hoyt4Life99 (May 9, 2009)

*Re; F-15's*

Hey everyone! I have had the chance to shoot these broadheads at work. They fly just like a field tip to 35 yards and cut a very mean hole! The only downside is they do hisss and its noticable, so whoever that rep is tell him to take that comment and choke on it! He must be deaf! If it were not a chinese made item it would get more yay's than nay's I'm sure. Also its Sharper than S#$%! We've shot it into 1/2" plywood and has held up great, nothing bent or is bent, still spins true on tester. WE shall see how it sell for 40 bucks for 3.


----------



## johnnyv917 (Jul 5, 2009)

krazycurt said:


> You are correct arrows are made in Korea but broadheads are made in china.



like there is a difference both communist:darkbeer:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

OBAN said:


> China, that's too bad! And to think I was going to try them out.


yep...too badukey:


----------



## young hunter (May 22, 2009)

bkmilw said:


> No Korea, Im pretty sure. but same [email protected]&t. The arrows are korean


Great now I have to sell my maximasukey:. jk


----------



## Greenstick (Jun 8, 2009)

johnnyv917 said:


> like there is a difference both communist:darkbeer:




That depends on which Korea that you are referring to. The last time I checked, South Korea was democratic.

As for the F-15's, they look awesome and I can't wait to give them a try.


----------



## ChuckIII (Aug 2, 2009)

Well I'm guessing money flows between the North and South, and after the comments about America last month all I know is my hard earned American money isn't going over there.


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*over seas*

better check what you are wearing and what you are driving, alot of parts are made overseas and then assembled in the USA, for the south and north no money is going between, served 1 year in south korea, they hate each other, especially the older generation. i love the f15's fly great, haven't noticed alot of sound.


----------



## QuickMan (Aug 16, 2009)

*F-15 Fixed Broadhead Testing*

I won't go into a great deal of detail, at this point, because I'm giving CB a chance to respond. However, being a failure analysis engineer, my job is to take things to the breaking point, and I design a test that did just that, but compared it to my usual three blade chisel style broadhead and a four blade version. The short story is that the F-15 out performed the other two in both depth of penetration, and devastating wound cavity.

Since the test were performed at 12-15 yd. I can't report on the noise factor, because 303-310 fps doesn't lend itself to paying much attention to noise. To be fair, the testing these broadheads were put through isn't representative of a real world hunt of any land mammal that I'm aware of, but when you're paying that type of money, you want justification for doing so. 

Surprisingly, the problem encountered didn't happen during destructive testing, so Cabelas is sending me another set free of charge, and I will withhold my judge to see if this was a defective set of broadheads, and/or CB has fixed the problem. After all when you're planning to stark Russian boars in Texas...


----------



## QuickMan (Aug 16, 2009)

*F-15 Built Overseas*

To say I'm a little upset about this products as well as others being built overseas is an understatement.  As a Vietnam Vet and Marine, this isn't why I was willing to sacrifice my life for my country. Enough said.


----------



## aggiegoddess (Aug 12, 2009)

*F-15*

They are smaller than you think they are!


----------



## karmahunter (Aug 25, 2009)

i was wondering how they fly as well. Seem like a nasty looking BH, but wanted to hear some testimony on how they flew. As far as the china/korea/vietnam etc stuff, i personally dont care where its made. If i were to take all the stuff in my house, in my car/truck and throw it away becuase it was made there, i dont think id be driving, nor would i be able to have certaint things in my home. Not bashing those who choose not to use or buy these things, just my opinion.:zip:


----------



## QuickMan (Aug 16, 2009)

*F-15 Broadhead Flight*

As far as flight, I've found them to fly exactly like my field points. So if your field points fly well, so will these (I haven't tested them past 20 yd). Yes, they're very tiny, but at the same time weigh 100 gr. On entry the hole isn't big, but exit is outrageous by any broadhead comparison. Remember, it's not the size of the dog in the fight, but the size of fight in the dog. :zip:


----------



## QuickMan (Aug 16, 2009)

*My Final Analysis F-15*

Hope someone gets to try these on some serious big game. The product should be awesome based on my testing, but aren't meant to be shot repeatedly in testing base on my testing and CB's tech support. Maybe they need to add a practice broadhead like the rage product.


----------



## Lance Wolken (Jan 18, 2008)

Not sure about russian boars here in Texas unless you hunt inside a fence but I have shot 14 pigs since January. Many of these were with muzzy 100 grain three blade but the last couple fell to the muzzy phantoms which I like alot. Do your home work and know where to shoot them otherwise you be on alot of unsuccessfull blood trails.

Lance


----------

